# URL List



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

I have been halping people on HelpOnThe.Net for a while, and whenever I saw somthing good, I added it to my favorites, and I just finished converting them into a links list that you sould copy and paste into a reply and it already has the URL formating.

You can find it here:
http://mrwebmaster.myftp.org/helpfil_links.htm

If you know of anything else I should add to it, feel free to post what you think I should add. I would like this to be a big list to speed up replies a little.

Thanks for the help ahead of time.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The link is dead.


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

So is your website link.


----------



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

I have been having a ton of problems having prople connect to my server (which is at home, not a hosted server) and my dynamic update client stopped working.


----------



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

It should work now. I got the Dynamic Update Client Working.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

No the link is still not working ...


----------



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

It should work now, I haven't had a chance to get on to my computer for a few days, but the dynamic update client is staying connected constantly, it seems, so I hope it works now.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes the link is working now. Very useful information there, thanks.


----------



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

If anyone has anything to add, put it on this thread, I'll check it fairly often to add more things, I want people to be able to go to that page, copy the desired link, and paste it without having to put anything in that prompt.


----------



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

People, Please help me by posting more sites to add, or changes you see need to be made, for 2 resons, it makes the list better, and it keeps this thread near the top.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Add www.shellcity.com , www.tinyapps.org , www.giffworks.com

Also, www.planetsourcecode.com

www.dynamicdrive.com , www.flamingtext.com , www.guistuff.com , www.polymatter.com , www.gifart.com , www.freejavascripts.com , www.codetoad.com

www.desktopian.org www.wincustomize.com http://www.deviantart.com/ http://www.virtualplastic.net/ http://www.deskmod.com/

More coming.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Beginners Guides: Spyware Protection and Removal

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1458&page=1


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Beginners Guides: Firewalls and Internet Security

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1450


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

VCD SVCD DVDR help

http://www.dvdrhelp.com/


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://radified.com/index2.html

Guides
ASPI layer drivers
Rip & encode CD audio

Back-up with Ghost
Boot from a SCSI drive

Doc's FDISK guide
Partitioning strategies

PC stability factors
Intel Northwood CPU

CUSL2 user's guide
Best software programs

Digital warrior
PC benchmarks

The Behemoth
Build a NLE workstation

Stream Your Video
PC upgrade strategy


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Firmware updates for optical drives.

http://www.cdfreaks.com/


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.linux.org/docs/howto.html

linux how to's


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.allensmith.net/OS/XOSL/I.htm or http://www.xosl.org/faqhow/faq.html


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.dailyrotation.com/ Tech news

http://www.practicallynetworked.com/ Networking tutorials

http://www.htmlgoodies.com/ html related tutorials
http://archive.ncsa.uiuc.edu/General/Internet/WWW/HTMLPrimer.html

http://www.lissaexplains.com/ HTML for kids!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

more on the way, maybe tomorrow, that's enough for now.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.jsmadeeasy.com/index.htm Javascrip tutorials and scripts.


----------



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

thanks. I'm adding this too:
Computer Hopes. (I'm not at home, so I cant edit the file right now.)


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Somebody on TSG posted this.

http://lists.gpick.net/index.html


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

First thing I noticed is the list of list left off Daemon tools in the cd-tools.
http://www.daemon-tools.cc


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

AVG Free Anti Virus - http://www.grisoft.com (Updated free weekly / usually Tuesday.)

Free Firewalls - http://www.free-firewall.org

Free Online Trojan Scan - http://www.pcflank.com (Disable Firewall to use.)

Free Online Anti Virus Scan - http://housecall.antivirus.com/

Spybot Search & Destroy - http://www.safer-networking.org/ (Updated free regularly.)

Offline PC Security Utilities - http://www.wilders.org

Graphics / Photo Editor - http://www.tucows.com/preview/290806.html

Run Linux from bootable CD - http://www.knoppix.net

Anti Spyware Utility - http://www.wilderssecurity.com/spywareblaster.html

Popup Stopper - http://www.free.surfer.tc/mail

Alternative to IE - http://www.avantbrowser.com

Online PC Benchmarking - http://www.pcpitstop.com

Alternative to Office XP - http://www.software602.com/

Need a missing DLL File :

DLL File Archive - http://www.dll-files.com/

Need to backup you drivers to protect them or ready for disk format :

Win Driver Backup - http://www.jermar.com/wdrvbck.htm

If you need any info on what components are in your system try these :

System Utility - http://www.aida32.hu/

-----DO------ - http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

Windows resource links portal - http://www.broomeman.com/support.html


----------



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

The List of Lists does not put the vB code to copy in it, like I'm trying to.

The following links do not work so far (still on the first post):
http://www.giffworks.com/
http://www.freejavascripts.com/

If anyone would like to help me, PLEASE do so, just post the HTML snippet like follows (with the PHP tag):

```
[URL=http://www.java.com/en/download/help/index.jsp][B]Java Install 
  / Help[/B][/URL]
  [URL=http://www.java.com/en/download/help/index.jsp]Java install / help[/URL]
```
Also, I'm attaching the .current .HTM file (9/9/03) if anyone would like to add to it or orginize it (It really needs to be), and some way to make it easier to navigate would be good.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

A web page that consist of links to learning about how to combat spam, really a link of links site.

http://spamlinks.net/


----------



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

I just got an FTP server, so anyone that would like to help make the page better, just ask for a username/password.


----------



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

bumpity bump bump.


----------

